# ...........



## Claymore (12 Aug 2014)

..........


----------



## Walney Col (12 Aug 2014)

Great idea, I like it.


----------



## Claymore (12 Aug 2014)

..........


----------



## Stooby (12 Aug 2014)

Great idea, would it be okay to do this on my 1 and only saw, is it likely to cause any damage?


----------



## theartfulbodger (12 Aug 2014)

Dont press too hard sideways and I'm sure it'll be alright.

To the OP; nice box! Seeing things like that make me want to get a bandsaw


----------



## Claymore (12 Aug 2014)

.......


----------



## theartfulbodger (12 Aug 2014)

That was me being daft. Just looked again at the photos and it's now obvious that the box was made on the scroll saw. Did you work to a plan or just do it freehand?


----------



## Claymore (12 Aug 2014)

..........


----------



## Claymore (13 Aug 2014)

...........


----------



## theartfulbodger (13 Aug 2014)

Thanks! I'll have a go at making one of those


----------



## ChrisR (13 Aug 2014)

Brian.

Great idea, I use a similar method, fixing a lollypop stick with sandpaper applied to an old blade with glue, which of course is just flat. Your idea is better in that you can sand curves. :wink: 

Like the box, looks good, never tried this on the scroll saw.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## finneyb (13 Aug 2014)

Brian,

High-jacking the thread, if I may.
Nice box. A couple of howdoyoudothat questions.

1. What is the depth of the box (ie back to front) scaling by eye it looks close to or above the 65mm max depth for the saw. 
2. How did you get the drawer fronts to contrast? ( I'm assuming you used one block of glued wood ) Not had coffee yet so I may be missing a simple trick.

Brian


----------



## Claymore (13 Aug 2014)

..........


----------



## finneyb (13 Aug 2014)

Brian

I've used this method previously, although with a scroll saw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PCN6MdbPgw
I can now see what you have done - no need for measurements.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## theartfulbodger (13 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the inspiration! Any chance of a picture of the inside of the drawers?

I can feel lots of Christmas presents being made.. :ho2


----------



## Claymore (13 Aug 2014)

........


----------



## theartfulbodger (13 Aug 2014)

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## Jim o1 (21 Aug 2014)

Great idea 
Love the little box too


----------

